# ACS assessment question for Australian 189 Visa



## s_j_1900 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and looking to get some information on ACS assessment for Australian Visa 189.

I have completed my Bachelor of Engineering degree in 2009. But I had 2 year backlogs. I started in 2003 and completed in 2009. So it took me 6 years to complete a 4 year degree because I failed 2 years before completing my degree. Can you please tell me if this affects my skills assessment in any way? 

Thank you
s_j_1900


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi s_j_1900, 

the only possible problem I can think of is that ACS/DIAC *usually only consider work experience after you have been awarded a bachelor degree*. Work experience before 2009 will likely not be considered, except if you qualify for RPL assessment which requires a minimum of 6 years of relevant work experience OR if you also have an (advanced) diploma or an accepted vendor qualification. 

Depending on whether ACS assesses your bachelor as a major or minor in ICT (see Skills Assessment Guidelines), you will need at least 2 or 5 years of work experience after the bachelor degree. The second variant would be problematic, because you can't have 5 years of post-degree experience yet. See: Summary of Criteria 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

s_j_1900 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking to get some information on ACS assessment for Australian Visa 189.
> 
> ...


If your work experience is at Professional level (Paid and over 20 Hours), then it'll be considered by ACS even if it is BEFORE or DURING your degree. But DIAC wont.


----------



## s_j_1900 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi espresso/sunlight11

Thank you for your replies. 

I started working only after completing my bachelor degree. I was worried about if the year backlogs might affect my assessment.

Can you please answer me about the below questions:

1} I read in another thread about fee increase for the visa from Jul 2013. Do you have any idea about how much fees would be for a single person applying for 189 visa. I am not applying with any partner.

2} What is the advantage of state sponsorship? (Apart from the 5 points) Does the state provide any monetary help? 

3} I read in another thread where someone asked the question if we need previous managers signatures on 'roles and responsibilities' for ACS skills assessment. There was no reply to that thread as yet. 

Do we need handwritten signature of previous managers on roles and responsibilities? 

Is it not enough to get a company experience certificate on letter head, stating the years of experience, and the role title at the company? I would also provide the company ay slips.

Thank you
s_j_1900


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi s_j_1900, 

1. For a general overview see the news release. The proposed charges can be found on the New Visa Charges July 2013 homepage. If you are applying alone nothing should change. 

2. No, they don't provide monetary help - on the contrary, many require you to have a certain amount of minimum funds. You won't be eligible for Centrelink payments during the first two years of PR either. As a skilled migrant you are expected to stand on your own feet. 

3. You need to get reference letters stamped and signed by HR or your boss (if the company is too small to have a HR department). If you cannot get an official reference letter, you may get a statutory declaration from a colleague (ideally two levels your senior) instead and s/he has to sign the declaration in front of a witness. You need the roles/responsibilities are very important - they allow the assessing authority to evaluate if your work experience is closely related to the nominated occupation code. You really cannot do without. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## s_j_1900 (Jun 26, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi s_j_1900,
> 
> 1. For a general overview see the. The proposed charges can be found on the New Visa Charges July 2013 homepage. If you are applying alone nothing should change.
> 
> ...


Hi Espresso,

Thank you for answering my questions.

The reason I am a bit concerned is because I do not want to give any indication to anyone by asking for references. 

1} Is there any suggestion how to do it?

-> My company does have a portal where I can get a credence (Proof of employment). I need to raise a service request on this portal and the HR department processes this service request. I think I can get proof of employment here. 

-> Payslips are directly downloadable from another company employee portal.

-> There is another portal which is a CV portal - where employees have to update their CV once in a while. This portal has details of Projects, roles and responsibilities, experience, skills etc.. This can be downloaded in html format and printed out. Can I use this print out and get a signature from HR or my Manager? Will this help as the document for roles and responsibilities ?

2} The reference letter that is required, what is the exact purpose of it? Is it one which explains if I am good at my work? Or is it just something to confirm my roles and responsibilities? If it is the latter, then the CV portal document I mentioned above,will that work as proof of roles and responsibilities?


Thank you
s_j_1900


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi s_j_1900, 

ACS has streamlined the application process. They don't request (or even look at) payslips, joining letters etc. anymore. They want a *reference letter for each work period* that you wish to have considered and they want it in a *specific format* to make life easier for their assessors. I think that's fair. As always with government/professional agencies _you should give them exactly what they want_, nothing more and nothing less. 

What you describe seems to be awfully complicated for getting material that is not in the format that ACS wants. Possible solutions: You can take a senior colleague into your confidence and ask him/her for a statutory declaration. Or you can make up another reason why you need that letter from HR, for example that you wish to get your skills accredited for a distance learning study program. But if you don't want ACS/DIAC to contact your employer a colleague would probably be best. 

Your *employer/manager confirms* that you performed the tasks/responsibilities listed in the letter. If you were able to do that and have the necessary education and/or work experience ACS will consider you "skilled". You don't have to be the next Steve Jobs, but should be able to do work at a sufficiently professional level, which a third party confirms in the reference letter. You would probaby not work there anymore if you were really bad at what you do. If ACS/DIAC assessors have doubts they may contact your referees and ask questions. Note that some visa applications get refused because the referees cannot be reached via phone/mail.

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## s_j_1900 (Jun 26, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi s_j_1900,
> 
> ACS has streamlined the application process. They don't request (or even look at) payslips, joining letters etc. anymore. They want a *reference letter for each work period* that you wish to have considered and they want it in a *specific format* to make life easier for their assessors. I think that's fair. As always with government/professional agencies _you should give them exactly what they want_, nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> ...


Hi espresso,

Thank you for explaining it to me.

I guess for me it would be easier to go to HR department than ask a manager directly since I think I can raise a service request in the portal and request them about to give in the required format.(I am actually more comfortable with raising a service request with the department than my manager)

1} If its a single company but different projects that I have worked ( 2 or 3) , do I have to submit multiple references? Or will it do if I submit a single reference covering all my projects and signed of by the HR department of the company.

2} There is a HR team which is tasked with providing employees with these kinds of letters and documents. So it will be signed by HR who is probably not HR assigned to my project, but a generic HR who acts as the company representative HR. Is this ok?

3} If this is ok, in case the ACS want to contact the referees(as mentioned in your post) they will probably contact the department. The thing about this is, the department will probably be able to confirm that the content of my reference is true and accurate. But in case they want to discuss indepth all the technical stuff, the HR department team probably will not be able to give an answer. example: They can say yes he worked on such and such a technology; yes this thing mentioned in the reference letter is true. But they cannot really explain indepth the exact work. It upto to me to get a detailed letter, and get it signed off. They can only vouch for the content. 

My question is, is this ok ? or will the person signing it have to be able to explain in depth?

Thank you
s_j_1900


----------



## roshanpanda (Oct 25, 2013)

*How to apply for ACS*

Hi All,

I am Roshan, I am new to this and planning to apply individually for PR along with dependent.I have very less knoledge about this and dont know much how to start? I got to know that i should have ACS invitation first.


MY background :

4years - B.E. 
Total 6+ yrs Exp in same company ( 3+ years in Aus at same company working under 457)
Network Analyst.

1) Please advise what are the documents required for ACS assessment and which link I can follow to apply for ACS first ?
Would be great if someone can tell me step by step procedure from start to end with samples/examples.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi roshanpanda, 

you'll have to do some work/research yourself, otherwise I would recommend to get an agent. 

Best places to get started: 
Read the information provided on the ACS Migration Skills Assessment webpage, in particular the Skills Assessment Guidelines and Summary of Criteria. I found the FAQs and Document Checklist also very helpful. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------

